# theater room advice



## moto111 (Feb 15, 2015)

Well I'm on my 3rd house of contracts falling through this one passed home inspections and i move in next month. Anyways i have this family room 12x12 but have hvac on one wall as you can see the ceiling. i really wanted a 135 inch but just don't think i can. The far wall with the blinds down is where i was going to hang it its about 6.4 feet down from the hvac wall. Or i could flip it and put it over the other window but i don't think that will work since projector would be lower then screen. Help this room is a nightmare . The 120 might fit just fine, I'm running a w1070


----------



## moto111 (Feb 15, 2015)

or which i don't really want to do my main living room which is soon as you walk in is 15x12. Ethir way one room will be just home theater other will be just my 70in and a sound bar for gaming and regular tv.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm sorry, but your post is not real clear. Are you saying the room is square? That's not ideal... The picture makes the room look longer than it is wide.

Have you checked the throw distances of projectors, and ideal seating distance vs screen size? I suspect those will be big limiting factors for you.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I see your problem. Who ever designs these houses does not think about HT applications. Since the room is square, it wont matter which way you go. I think it would be better to use that far wall as the screen wall. That would allow the sound to disperse up the stairwell. Use short speakers to allow the screen to be lower. Something like PSA's new speakers would work great.


----------



## moto111 (Feb 15, 2015)

you think I should avoid using it he main living area? I mean that's 15x12 but I really don't want that ceiling black when you walk in the door. The side room can be painted how ever I wish. Maybe il just put a 120 up and if I'm not happy buy a 135 and put it in living room. But having a designated room would be nice


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

Size of screen is less important than immersion. You need to check the size recommended based on sitting location. From memory, I think they recommend screen size is .85 x seat distance. You can go bigger but it may be too overwhelming. If you are 12' away, I think 120" is probably the recommended size.

If you use the square room, I agree that I would try sideways so you have the stairway to make it asymetric (should sound better)


----------



## moto111 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ya I think I could take trim off window then black window out . Then hang a 120 elite aeon fixed all the way at the top . Top will be touching the hvac duct wall and covering window . Ceiling black walls dark red and couple of movie posters on wall each side . 4 seats then right behind it is the kitchen I could put a pub table for game days . And I would get a 12ft pole and make a curtain for completely blackout for movies


----------

